# IDE HD isn't available when ata.ko module is loaded



## yurivict (Aug 29, 2014)

I removed device ata from the kernel config file. Now `kldload ata` doesn't cause IDE disk to come online as I expected. What else is needed for IDE disk to become visible after ata.ko is loaded?

My original motivation for this is that I wanted to attach an older IDE drive to the system, but when ata() is built into kernel it becomes first drive and changes drive numbers which I don't want.  But with ata() as a kernel module IDE disk doesn't show up at all.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 29, 2014)

Loading the module manually is not a good way to avoid the drive numbers changing.  It might help to do a `camcontrol rescan all` after loading the module.

An easier and more general-purpose solution is to use partition or filesystem labels, so the drive numbers don't matter.


----------



## yurivict (Aug 29, 2014)

`camcontrol rescan all` doesn't help. Must be some bug with module ata.ko.
Labels worked, of course.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2014)

Device IDs shouldn't move around. The GENERIC kernel is built with ATA_STATIC_ID set.


----------

